# Oh, Canada



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

”Pigloos” - with pictures. 

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...al-hogs-swine-spreading-through-north-canada/


----------



## alangawry (Jun 19, 2017)

Saw this article last week, very interesting. I hope you have a big gun if you find a 600 lb hog. These things are a nuisance and need to be killed every time you see one.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We used to butcher pigs every year and they were big ones. One shot with a 22 was all it took.


----------

